

Robotic firefighting team - alex_stoddard
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8172739.stm

======
alex_stoddard
The talon robot mentioned appears to be developed by <http://www.foster-
miller.com/lemming.htm>

It is nice to see military robot R&D making an impact in general public safety
applications.

